# Need a new mid-range workhorse



## churtlenater (Jan 18, 2016)

New kitchen I work in has absolute trash house knives. I have plenty of nice Japanese blades for delicate tasks and finer work but I’ve never needed a general use workhorse. So I’m looking for a 9”-10” chefs knife with a German profile, high tip and excessive belly, in the sub $130 range. I’d also really rather not have a full bolster, but beggars can’t be choosers. 

Someone on reddit found me a listing for the Zwilling Pro 10” for $115 and it seems perfect but it’s not guaranteed I’ll get it, so I’d like to ask the savvy boys and girls here for some recommendations.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Maybe consider these http://www.thebestthings.com/knives/fischer_bargoin_zen_knives.htm


----------



## Evenhand (Apr 27, 2018)

Sharpening, sharpening, sharpening. I love a good knife, but knives have seemed to turn into a dick measuring contest. Just get the ones your food supplier offers and keep the damn thing sharp. You'll cost out better.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

churtlenater, welcome to ChefTalk!

What country are you in? Cutlery availability is hugely affected by nation-by-nation marketplace.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

Evenhand said:


> Sharpening, sharpening, sharpening. I love a good knife, but knives have seemed to turn into a dick measuring contest. Just get the ones your food supplier offers and keep the damn thing sharp. You'll cost out better.


Agreed - I love our Cozzini knives, cost around $10 from PFG.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Wusthof Pro 10" is worth the $40, harder steel, bigger belly and higher tip than the Vic Fibrox, and its NSF handle is not so bad as others. And that can always be fixed with a Dremel anyways.


----------

